# Forced flowering outside,



## POTpoor (Jul 27, 2014)

One of my plants I lock up in the dark everyday. She's a Mazzar. 

View attachment 100_1604.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2014)

I was just sitting here thinking, I should do that and remembered mine are in the ground this year...shoot. Your look amazing.. and by finishing early you lesson the chances of PM... good job kid.

What a pretty plant. I keep hearing great things about that strain.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 28, 2014)

She is beautiful Pot.  Well done.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 30, 2014)

could you elaborate on your forced flowering method?


----------



## Shaun485 (Aug 4, 2015)

WOW! Really amazing, lovely plants..


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

nice plant! this method sounds crazy, to take the plant in daily at a specific time, it would seem to me like the plant had locked me up and not the other way round, having to be there every single day, no holidays, just to put her in the darL! THAT is devotion


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2015)

Zem, when you grow outdoors you can't leave anyway.  Too much can go wrong quickly. At least I can't, but maybe I am doing something wrong.

If it wasn't so hot in the shed I would force flower by brining in for 12 hours nightly, but it is too hot in there.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 5, 2015)

I did not do any this year, the back said no. But I love to do this. Best buds of the year . I just put mine in the shed at 6pm. since the sun comes up at 6 am. After dark they came out of the shed. ready for the next day. that way they are only in the shed for a little while. At least that's how I did it.


----------

